

Ask YC: Bubble survivors? - zitterbewegung

Why does it seem like that in every bubble there are certain companies that seem to survive the bubble? Also which companies do you think will survive this bubble?
======
peternicholls
The ones with a business model..

Revenues > costs

------
satyajit
Follow the YC mantra: "Make something people want"!

~~~
jfarmer
Better yet, make something people will pay for.

------
maurycy
Innovating ones. :-)

